# Sexleben in Beziehungen, wie wieder mehr?



## tripmeup (19. Juni 2018)

Hallöchen!

Sacht mal, es wird ja der eine oder andere hier im Forum auch in einer längeren Beziehung stecken, sich befinden. Sagt mal, ich muss irgendwie meinen Frust mal abladen ehrlich gesagt, wir lieben uns als Paar sehr, aber irgendwie ist die Lust auf Sex bei mir nicht so da, ich merke aber auch dass ich irgendwie gerne mehr können würde oder länger,  aber das lies jetzt einfach mal nach. Habt ihr auch solche Flauten schon mal erlebt - meine Freundi will ja eigentlich, aber ich merke es liegt an mir. Ist halt nicht mehr alles so wie früher, als ich jünger war, das ist mir bewusst. Aber kann man das selber wieder verbessern, so die eigene Leistung oder den Bock?

Sorry, dass ich gerade meckere, aber irgendwie ist das Thema so ein blödes und man kann nicht wirklich mit jedem drüber redne und ich bin genervt. Am allermeisten von mir selber.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte mal 'ne Phase gehabt, wo ich recht depressiv und angeschlagen war und mir auch alles zu viel war. Da hatte ich auch keinen Bock auf Sex gehabt und auch gemerkt, dass da unten nicht so viel los ist. Und selbst beim Sex war ich halt ständig mit den Gedanken woanders.

Dagegen hilft nur eins: Hardcore Pornos zum Sex anmachen. Schon steht der Lümmel.

Nein Scherz. Bock auf Sex hat Mann eigentlich immer. Wenn nicht, dann stimmt was im Kopf nicht. Und dagegen hilft nur eins, nämlich das aus dem Weg zu räumen, was dich gedanklich blockiert und belastet. Entweder man kriegt das alleine mit sich selbst geklärt oder sucht sich einen vernünftigen Psychologen / Psychologin. Oder Pornos ...


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2018)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





viel spaß ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2018)

Einfach mal das braune Loch ausprobieren.


----------



## tripmeup (22. Juni 2018)

Naja also jetzt alleine nur pornos, manno das ist nicht der Punkt und auch nicht im Sinner der Partnerin, die da nicht so viel bock drauf hat - und @Aun danke mann, für diese auswahl, was man alles nicht weiß! haha!

Hmm naja ich würde mal sagen das ist nicht der Punkt alles.

Weitere Tipps gerne gefragt.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn du weißt, dass es an dir liegt, dann musst du es auch mit dir klären.

Warum hast du denn keinen Bock? Oder hast du vielleicht keinen Bock (mehr) auf sie?
Oder hast du Stress? Auf Arbeit, mit Freunden, Familie, ...? Bist du bedrückt, deprimiert, belastet dich irgendwas?


----------



## Freduffed (26. Juni 2018)

Naja eher ein heikles Thema, glaube aber da kann es viele Ursachen geben und dementsprechend auch viele Möglichkeiten daran etwas zu ändern.

Ganz allgemein einmal gefragt, wie sieht es denn mit deiner körperlichen Verfassung aus? Hast du starkes Übergewicht, hast du einigermaßen Kondition, bist du sportlich,...?

Hat sicher auch einen Einfluss und wenn man da am Anfang der Beziehung 20 Kilo weniger wog, hat man auch schon mal eine Erklärung.

Dann geht es weiter mit Stress. Wie sieht es da bei dir aus? Hat sich da in letzter Zeit etwas verändert bzw. ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem du eine Veränderung gemerkt hast?

Da sollte man natürlich schauen, dass man den Stress vermeidet. Sagt sich natürlich immer leicht. Die Situation wird ja nicht gerade zur Entspannung beitragen.

Wie siehts mit der Ernährung aus? Tiefkühlpizza jeden Tag ist wohl sicher nicht das Beste. Da würde ich auf eine gesunde Ernährung achten und falls nötig auch auf natürliche Mittel zurückgreifen um da etwas zu verbessern bzw. dem Körper überhaupt die Chance zu geben wieder etwas zu verändern.

Dann kann es auch an der Beziehung selbst liegen. Seid ihr glücklich, wo sind deine/ihre Wünsche? Wo geht die Beziehung hin, sind beide damit soweit zufrieden?

Hat sicher auch einen Einfluss. Wenn man den Partner/die Partnerin nicht mehr sehen möchte dann ist es auch nicht so angenehm mit ihr intim zu werden.

Würde sicher noch mehr geben aber ich belasse es mal bei der Antwort.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2018)

Was ist eine Beziehung?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2018)

Was ist eine Beziehung?



Wenn du regelmäßig das gleiche wertlose Bückstück knatterst und absurderweise Gefühle hegst.


----------



## Freduffed (10. Juli 2018)

Wenn du regelmäßig das gleiche wertlose Bückstück knatterst und absurderweise Gefühle hegst.

Und irgendwann kann es passieren, dass eben nichts mehr geht, auch wenn man diese Gefühle entwickelt hat.

Nicht schön aber kann vorkommen. Ich würde mich da jetzt gar nicht so verrückt machen und eben Sachen ausprobieren, die einen Einfluss darauf haben können.

Hast du denn schon was umgesetzt und wie sieht es jetzt bei die aus?


----------



## Fuenftermaerz (10. Juli 2018)

ich war schon immer ein großer freund der "selbstbefleckung" ..

wenn ich 100 mal die wahl zwischen hand oder mädel hätte, würde ich mir definitiv 99 mal  selber einen "greifen" ....klingt vll komisch, ist aber wirkl. so :-)


----------



## tripmeup (12. Juli 2018)

Also prinzipiell würde ich mal sagen, dass wir uns sehr lieben und durchaus auch offen über unsere Wünsche reden, das ist für mich aber einer der Pfeiler einer Beziehung und macht dem anderen auch spannend, wenn man denn auch miteinander mehr entdecken kann. Oder auch mal sagen kann, hey du das taugt mir eher weniger, aber ich würde gerne mehr davon probieren. Da sehe ich uns als offenes und kommunikatives Paar, dass sich auch Auszeiten nimmt, wo man man wegfährt und mehr Schwung bringt in die Beziehung.

Hmm, aber letztlich muss ich denn auch sagen - ich finde denn schon ich würde gerne irgendwie das auch anders haben, ich würde gern irgendwie denn auch mehr und öfter irgendwie, das sehe ich aber eher bei mir das Problem, wenn man es denn als solches bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Freduffed (13. Juli 2018)

Da hilft es doch auch mit der Partnerin zu sprechen und mal offen auszusprechen was man möchte. Was du für Vorstellungen hast, müssen ja nicht gezwungenermaßen auch die Vorstellungen deiner Partnerin sein. Vielleicht empfindest du es für zu wenig, sie findet es aber genau richtig oder gar zu viel.

Wie steht sie denn zu dem ganzen?

Ich würde mal abklären woran es liegt und dann Maßnahmen setzen. Von Sport über die Ernährung bis hin zu natürlichen Mitteln gibt es ja genug, dass da einen Einfluss haben kann. Aber was nützt es dir wenn du dann mehr Sex haben kannst, deine Freundin aber gar nicht will?


----------



## tripmeup (15. Juli 2018)

Natürliche Alternativen, meisnt du jetzt sowas wie ein natürliches Viagra, gibts denn sowas überhaupt?

Auch nochmals zu mir, ich denke ich bin einigermaßen gut in Form und lebe das auch gut aus, betreibe Sport, fühle mich in meinem Körper wohl und essen tu ich dann mal mehr mal weniger gesund, das ist auch phasenweise in der woche unterschiedlich, je nachdem wie viel Stress ich habe. Und ich sage jetzt mal ganz frivol, meine Freundin würde das sehr wohl auch schätzen. Das auf jeden Fall, das weiß ich.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juli 2018)

Natürliche Alternativen, meisnt du jetzt sowas wie ein natürliches Viagra, gibts denn sowas überhaupt?

 

https://www.gesundheit-und-wohlbefinden.net/natuerliche-lustmacher-lebensmittel-die-lust-auf-sex-machen/


----------



## Freduffed (18. Juli 2018)

Nein ich meine kein Viagra. Das hilft ja nicht die Ursache zu bekämpfen, das hilft wenn nur dabei, damit zu leben. Ich würde da aber schon sagen man sollte zuerst mal probieren ob man es in den Griff bekommt und nicht wie man damit leben kann.

Wenn du natürliche Mittel nehmen möchtest dann informiere dich vorher darüber. Meiner Meinung nach ist da wichtig, dass sie dir bzw. deinen Körper helfen das Problem zu lösen und nicht wie Viagra, das Problem nur überspielen. Da gibt es schon auch Mittel wie Coitosan, aber wie gesagt, zuerst informieren ob sie das Problem lösen oder ob sie nur dazu da sind mit dem Problem zu leben.

Knusperkopf zeigt ja auch, dass es mit Lebensmitteln geht. Schau dir da an, welchen Lebensmitteln nachgesagt wird, dass sie da einen positiven Einfluss haben.

Versuche in der Phase eben mal mehr auf die Ernährung zu achten.

Ist zwar jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht sehr hilfreich aber versuche den Stress zu minimieren. Ich weiß schon das geht oft nicht aber man sollte es zumindest versuchen. Der Stress hat sicher auch Einfluss darauf.


----------



## tripmeup (21. Juli 2018)

Ach okay so meint ihr das - hmm, ich sehe schon, da habe ich eindeutig einen kleinen Lektüre Nachholbedarf, das habe ich so bisher noch nicht gewusst, wie man denn das sehen kann und was es alles gibt, danke Knusperkopf für den Link.

Freduffe,d und auf was basiert denn dann eine empfehlung, also was kann das oder was ist da drinnen?


----------



## Freduffed (22. Juli 2018)

Ich habe einfach danach gegoogelt und mir dann mal ein paar Bewertungen durchgelesen. Die waren durchwegs positiv, deshalb habe ich es hier angeführt.

Wenn du schon beim Nachlesen bist dann lies dir auch gleich alle Bewertungen durch, eventuell hilft dir ja auch die Homepage weiter.


----------



## tripmeup (4. August 2018)

Danke euch allen für euren Input! Hilft auf jeden Fall auch sehr stark sich denn da auch auszuquatschen und das mal zu deponieren, auch super Tipps!


----------



## marcmols (6. November 2018)

Wir sind auch eher inaktiv seit wir so viele Probleme haben ...
Sind leider seit etwas längerer Zeit schon pleite.
 
Habt ihr da Tipps wie man damit (psychiologisch gesehen) am besten mit umgeht?
 
* Link entfernt * - zur Definition damit wir über dasselbe reden


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2018)

Anschaffen gehen, das löst zwei eurer Probleme mit einer Klatsche.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2018)

marcmols schrieb:


> Wir sind auch eher inaktiv seit wir so viele Probleme haben ...
> Sind leider seit etwas längerer Zeit schon pleite.
> 
> Habt ihr da Tipps wie man damit (psychiologisch gesehen) am besten mit umgeht?
> ...


In einem Thread über das Sexleben einen Link zur Schuldnerberatung platzieren, not bad.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2018)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Anschaffen gehen, das löst zwei eurer Probleme mit einer Klatsche.


 

Als ob fürs angeekelt sein eine bezahlen würde.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (28. Januar 2019)

solche Flauten lösst man mit frischer Luft und sport. Das regt den Kreislauf an und sorgt wieder für mehr Ausdauer.

Übrigens, die Tipps mit den Pornos sind keine anständige und sinnvolle Lösung, sondern verschieben das Problem nur und machen es durchaus größer, da in vielen dieser Filme etwas gezeigt wird, dass man so nicht wirklich immer umsetzen wird bzw. sollte. Sprich, man fördert das Verlangen nach etwas unerreichbarem - das hilft niemandem.

Anschaffen gehen wird auch nicht helfen, zumindest für IHN. Denn wenn er keine Leistung bringt, wird er dafür sicherlich nicht bezahlt werden. Da haben es Frauen schon leichter damit Geld zu verdienen und die Nachfrage ist da wesentlich größer. Ob das aber sinnvoll it, bezweifle ich.

Wenn bei beiden mal die Luft raus ist, einfach mal einige Spielsachen ausprobieren, die können durchaus Spas ins Sex-Leben bringen, ebenso mal Rollentausch oder diverse andere Orte. Was auch helfen kann - mal einen Dreier versuchen - da sollte man sich aber vorher zusammensetzen und alles durchgehen, damit ds nicht auch in einem Desaster endet.

@ Der Typ mit den 99xhandbetrieb anstelle 1x mit einer Frau: Entweder noch keinen richtigen Sex gehabt oder keine richtige Frau? Sonst kann ich mir den Blödsinn  nicht erklären.

Sehe es mal so, man hat seine Lieblingsschoki seit Jahren gegessen, dann fehlt irgendwann mal - ganz natürlich - eine Abwechslung. Manche trennen sich, manche arbeiten daran, manche gehen fremd oder versuchen das Problem zusammen in den Griff zu bekommen. Welchen weg du/ihr gehen wollt - liegt nur an euch.

MfG


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Tipps mit den Pornos sind keine anständige und sinnvolle Lösung, [...] mal Rollentausch [...] mal einen Dreier versuchen [...]


Ähm, ja. 



KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Anschaffen gehen wird auch nicht helfen, zumindest für IHN. Denn wenn er keine Leistung bringt, wird er dafür sicherlich nicht bezahlt werden.


Auf dem Männerstrich brauchste keine Leistung bringen.


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Auf dem Männerstrich brauchste keine Leistung bringen.


 

musst nur gut wegstecken können


----------

